# siguro kasi kahit ako nasusunok din sa amoy ng pabango nila



## START2010

Hi,

I need zour help. Could you help me to translates those Tagalog sentences into English?

"siguro kasi kahit ako nasusunok din sa amoy ng pabango nila grabe nilang iligo pabango"
"kaya hindi sila nagkakasakit"
"anu yun parang baygon n pinapatay ang ipisss"
"ano ung message mo?"
 
Thank you so much for your time and your help in advance!+
 
START2010


----------



## epistolario

"siguro kasi kahit ako nasusunok din sa amoy ng pabango nila grabe nilang iligo pabango"
_Perhaps, because I myself get weary smelling their perfume. They apply too much perfume._ 

"kaya hindi sila nagkakasakit"
_That's the reason [why] they don't get sick. _

"anu yun parang baygon n pinapatay ang ipisss"
_What [smell] is that? It smells like Baygon, [an insecticide] intended to kill cockroaches._

"ano ung message mo?"
_What's your message?_


----------



## START2010

Maraming salamat po for you help!

START2010


----------

